# member reviews



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey,

would it be an idea to have a section for members to post reveiws on products and supplements or is this just replicating what can be found on sellers websites?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

lickatsplit said:


> Hey,
> 
> would it be an idea to have a section for members to post reveiws on products and supplements or is this just replicating what can be found on sellers websites?


The issue there is in trusting the credibility of the reviews. A positive review on UK-M can be very beneficial for a company and unfortunately there's then an incentive for them to send freebies to established members in return for positive feedback.

One way around this may for for us to form a 'Review Panel' made up of say 15 people who are well respected and trusted. Proof of purchase could also be shown for any product which they reviewed.

I'm open to suggestions and discussing it further if enough people are interested.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The issue there is in trusting the credibility of the reviews. A positive review on UK-M can be very beneficial for a company and unfortunately there's then an incentive for them to send freebies to established members in return for positive feedback.
> 
> One way around this may for for us to form a 'Review Panel' made up of say 15 people who are well respected and trusted. Proof of purchase could also be shown for any product which they reviewed.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions and discussing it further if enough people are interested.


I was gonna volunteer until the "proof of purchase" bit.

Hoping to be offered some bribes.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The issue there is in trusting the credibility of the reviews. A positive review on UK-M can be very beneficial for a company and unfortunately there's then an incentive for them to send freebies to established members in return for positive feedback.
> 
> One way around this may for for us to form a 'Review Panel' made up of say 15 people who are well respected and trusted. Proof of purchase could also be shown for any product which they reviewed.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions and discussing it further if enough people are interested.


would it not be a possibility to have then checked by admin before they go on? is that a possibily?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

lickatsplit said:


> would it not be a possibility to have then checked by admin before they go on? is that a possibily?


Checked how?

I can hide posts until they have been approved, but there's be no way of knowing if the review was genuine.

For example, lets say you receive a PM from a company offering you 1 tub of whey to 'sample' and they mention they'll send you another 3 tubs for free if you post a positive review. It's in your interest to say something good.. Even if in reality the product wasn't that great.

I'm going to move this to the Suggestions forum so more people can see it and add their input.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe a picture of a proper VAT receipt could be PM'ed to the mods to support the purchase? If a company fakes them, they can get in a lot of sh1t I would guess.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a hard one. Issue with proof of purchase is that it would, for example, exclude reviews of the freebies given out at BodyPower


----------

